# ODU Big Blue Spring 2018



## KingDolphin123 (Feb 5, 2018)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/ODUBigBlueSpring2018
Who's going?


----------



## WACWCA (Feb 5, 2018)

I am


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Feb 6, 2018)

I will if I don’t have anything going on that day.


----------



## Dom (Feb 20, 2018)

I'll be there. It's down the street from where I'm staying. 

Mains and goals 
3x3 main: not sure. Maybe YuXin little magic M. Maybe GTS when I get it and magnetize it. Maybe my Valk when I magnetize it. 

Goals: sub 25 average, sub 20 single

4x4 main: FeiTeng M 

Goals: sub 1:15 average, sub 1:05 single 

Maybe 2x2 no goal, really. IDK. Cutoff. (I don't usually do 2x2)
Pyra maybe. I'd have to re learn first. Lol

Additional goal: buy something from the Cubicle when they're there! And trade someone something for a semi good 2x2 or something


----------

